# Parental lock - sleep timer



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Situation:

Bought my 15 year-old daughter a flat screen and a TiVo HD for her room for last Christmas.

She loves it... loves it too much. She was staying up way too late watching TV in her room and we began to notice that she was unable to manage having both an easily accessible TV and her school work. Her grades dropped a bit.

I disconnected it, but I don't want to completely take it away from her.

It would be great if there was a timer schedule that could be applied to the TiVo sleep function. When TiVo is asleep, it still works, but the video and audio outputs are disabled. So effectively, I could schedule the TiVo to go to sleep on given evenings at given times, and then wake up at some point in the morning. And have all those setting protected by a parental lock.

This would keep my daughter from staying up too late because of the TV.

Thanks,


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Some TV's have parental control settings that will allow you to do "time on time off", check there.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

I agree with tiassa. The answer to your problem may be as simple as setting a timer on and lock out code on the television set.


----------

